# LIGHTING



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

what lighting should i use for my tank do piranha like bright lights or should i use less watts. cause everytime i turn my light on they run like roaches.

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah Piranhas do not like lots of lighting.
you can either dim the lights (If you do not know how we can tell you)
... or you can take its eyes out ( not reccommended) ... thats a joke


----------



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks for the help. how can i dim my lights cause i really dont feel like talking the eyes out.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Cover the light fixture with aluminum foil. Cut small slits it it to let some light through, start with small holes for less light. Little by little increase the size of the holes as your p's get accustomed to it. That what I did and now my p's are hardly ever skittish. to move them with the gravel cleaner when doing my water changes cause they think they all tough now. hehe But that what I love bout them! Good Luck!


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I wrapped my light with black electrical tape like a barber pole and cut the light in half. very easy to do

Will


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

what i did on my 125gal i have four bulbs total two on one side and two on the, you got it other side. i put all the live plants under the bulbs with no electrical tape.so i can turn it on for a few hours a day to get good plant growth.and on the other side i have red electrical tape rapped arround the bulbs like a candy cane. with both lights on they will always go to the tapped bulb side but don't seem to mind the dimmed lighting. it was the best 79cents i ever spent.


----------

